# Storing film long term and Latent Image Regression definition



## Weenie (Apr 26, 2014)

Read this brief description of how to store film for the long term but it references Latent Image Regression.  Bing says it means:

---
*Latent image regression:*   An exposed but undeveloped film slowly loses detail and    contrast, especially in the least exposed areas, as the electrons that have been knocked into higher-energy    orbits by photons of light drop back into their older, lower-energy orbits. This is a slow process and    you need not worry about it for weeks or months, and indeed we have often developed films that were    exposed over a year before without seeing any detectable loss of quality.        
---

Can anyone translate that into simple words?


----------

